
Google’s “Fuchsia” smartphone OS dumps Linux, has a wild new UI - elorant
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/googles-fuchsia-smartphone-os-dumps-linux-has-a-wild-new-ui/?comments=1
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14292651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14292651)

